# Anyone care to enlighten me?



## jd_7655

What makes a lure so special that a manufacturer can charge $15 or $20 a lure?

Seriously lures like bombers hot n tots and classic rapalas can catch just as many fish can they not?

Some of the new lures like the max rap look cool and all but I can't justify spending $16 on a lure that a musky can rip off in a heartbeat.

Some of the best lures on the market can be had for under $6. 

I feel like people are idiots for paying this and driving the price up on lures. 

_Maybe someone should come out with a $50 crankbait surely that would outfish the other ones._


----------



## Steelmon

I would pay the price if I was sure that a $20 lure would hook me a lot more fish, but I'm not. I have a couple Yozuri Crankbaits, which cost more than comparable Rapalas. There is a difference in the action. One of them has such a wide wobble it almost looks like it's swimming. However, the action hasn't seemed to impress the fish much .


----------



## jasnooks

Some are better quality, and some are just overpriced. Sometimes it also has to do with supply and demand. If a smaller number of items are sold, then it drives the price up so that the manufactuer (and everybody else involved) can make a profit.. With that being said, i'm with you on this one. I cant see spending top dollar on tackle when theres plenty of "inexpensive" alternatives that will catch just as many fish. There a few things that i just dont like to skimp on tho. Such as hooks. Nothing worse than losing fish because of a cheap hook that isn't sharp to begin with, or just wont stay sharp.. I'm curious to see others input on this subject. Good topic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MSUICEMAN

lower volume (tooling, manpower requirements, price per pc), place of manufacture and assembly.... components (not all hooks are created equal).

just some of the things that come into pricing.


----------



## mike the pike

MSUICEMAN said:


> lower volume (tooling, manpower requirements, price per pc), place of manufacture and assembly.... components (not all hooks are created equal).
> 
> just some of the things that come into pricing.


 
Very true, but those pricey lures attract guys like this who use them to win tourneys and pay for sponsorships, boats and fancy uniforms:










and if you cant afford the big $$ lures, you fish from the shore and wear not so nice clothes and catch whatever


----------



## dcc

I make a lot of my own lures that look like theres and are way cheaper


----------



## Steelmon

Changing hooks is much cheaper and wiser [IMO] than buying pricey lures.

A lot of tourneys are won with a 50 cent worm and a 50 cent hook.


----------



## Abel

Because people will pay it. Some lures are made to catch fish, others, fisherman.


----------



## portagelaker

They have to pay all those fishing show hosts and pros their cut for wearing and using their products while on tv .


----------



## Downriver Tackle

jd_7655 said:


> _Maybe someone should come out with a $50 crankbait surely that would outfish the other ones._


 
They already did! :yikes:
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...103931_100018000_100000000_100018000_100-18-0

There's a few legit reasons for more expensive lures, but not from major manufacturers like Rapala. They're just ripping people off because they can. Volume is probably the #1 reason. Small and mid-level manufacturers have to pay someone like me to paint their lures, as opposed to investing in auto stamp pad equipment etc. So, painting cost can be as high as $7 for a large muskie bait. Same with the bodies. Their tooling cost are spread out over a few thousand lures as opposed to 100's of thousands, if not millions. Swimbaits are in a category of their own. Those are VERY difficult to make and do take alot of human hands-on tuning that machinery just can't do as of now. $50 though. That's a rip-off. They do swim awfully realistic though!


----------



## sfw1960

I wince when I get "piked off" with a $5-$10 bait....
I think it was Cabela's - they had cranks for OVER $75 on clearance , there are a ton of STUPID people in the world , and them paying too much is living proof....


----------



## ManxFishing

jd_7655 said:


> What makes a lure so special that a manufacturer can charge $15 or $20 a lure?
> 
> Seriously lures like bombers hot n tots and classic rapalas can catch just as many fish can they not?
> 
> Some of the new lures like the max rap look cool and all but I can't justify spending $16 on a lure that a musky can rip off in a heartbeat.
> 
> Some of the best lures on the market can be had for under $6.
> 
> I feel like people are idiots for paying this and driving the price up on lures.
> 
> _Maybe someone should come out with a $50 crankbait surely that would outfish the other ones._


You know,
We all spend our money differently.
For the casual fishermen. Yes it would be a waste of money
For someone who fishes allot and is looking for a certain color, action or 
diving depth. There priced right.

The pricier crank baits these days seem to be the Japanese stuff
Lucky craft, Megabass, Evergreen, Etc.
So there might be some thing to the cost of importing them.
And who knows, they just might be that expensive over there
But they are top of the line and fish great

If there's one thing I know about fishing it's
Were (Location) is allot more important then what you throwing
(You can't catch fish that aren't there)
After that its presentation (speed and action) and then color would be last.
On some days it matters allot and others nothing seems to matter at all

So if you think a 20 lure will catch you more fish
The answer would be no. 
But if you after that certain color, action or diving depth it would be yes


----------



## sfw1960

I reiterate :



sfw1960 said:


> ..... there are a ton of STUPID people in the world , and them paying too much is living proof....












Those baits have less than 15 cents worth of plastic and about 40 cents worth of hardware on them , they are mostly machine painted and have in excess of a 3000% mark up - if a decent percentage of the population had an IQ over 50 , they'd REFUSE to pay that much for a dinky trinket of plastic and drive the cost down to something REASONABLE.
Od course there's brainless d0rks that wanna be like a "celebrity" fisherman , and will pay anything to try & be like "xxx" (insert any D-bag dressed like a NASCAR driver here....)
:evilsmile
I have several hundred cranks in my bag and not ONE was purchased for more than $10.

Take your Lucky's , Mega's , Damichi , you name it and at the end of the day - I'd be glad to compare notes with many who think that their $20 hunks of plastic are worth all that.
But that's just me , and I'm only a "casual" fisherman.....
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

BTW , I recently GanKeD 10 husky jerks & 12 deep X-Rap Shads NIB for $3.99 each. I wish I would have paid $20 each , don't YOU?
:help:
I need a few more Plano 3701's to put those & an few others in...LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Another thought. Time is money for some people. At least it has some value for all of us. As a generality, high end lures tend to be more finely tuned and ready to run right out of the box, compared to cheaper lures. And are much more consistent from lure to lure. Compare a Deep Husky jerk to a Reef Runner. About $3 difference. The Husky runs true right out of the box and stays that way for the most part. The Reef Runner? 75% chance you're spending at leat 3-5 minutes tuning it right out of the box. And every 3rd fish or so, you're doing it again. Add that up over the life of the lure. Would you trade $3 for the hour or two you spent tuning it and not having it catching fish?

And those times people can't figure out why one of 5 identical cheap lures seem to catch all the fish??? It's usually the subtle differences in tuning and action.


----------



## sfw1960

I own *just ONE* reef runner crank , care to guess WHY I have bought NO MORE?
:yikes:
MAYBE when somebody sits in a boat next to me and puts on a frEEk!N'_ CLINIC _using a Max Rap , LC or similar - then maybe I'll consider it.
Pretty bad when a Cabela's cH!nEsE reef runner rip off costs less and works like it should out of the package.....
Raps are near the same price as a reef runner - but p!s$p00r quality , that I won't stand for.


----------



## ManxFishing

sfw1960 said:


> I own *just ONE* reef runner crank , care to guess WHY I have bought NO MORE?
> :yikes:
> MAYBE when somebody sits in a boat next to me and puts on a frEEk!N'_ CLINIC _using a Max Rap , LC or similar - then maybe I'll consider it.
> Pretty bad when a Cabela's cH!nEsE reef runner rip off costs less and works like it should out of the package.....
> Raps are near the same price as a reef runner - but p!s$p00r quality , that I won't stand for.


Like I said
We all spend our money differently

I'm a huge fan of the Reef Runners for walleye 
They just catch fish
By far the best crank to use on Erie these days

Don't have a ton of the LC
But I do like the pointers over any other jerk bait out there
For one I can buy them in a smaller sizes over the long A's


----------



## sfw1960

ManxFishing said:


> Like I said
> _*We all spend our money differently*_


Some of us waaayyyyyyyyyyyyy more wisely than others.
Others? NOT SO MUCH.
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## snaggs

There's a sucker born every minute. Teach your kids to fish...not buy un-needed over-priced stuff.


----------



## Supa Roosta

I was in the corporate office the other day sitting on the CEOs throne perusing a BPS catalog awaiting the usual paperwork when I stumbled across the Tru-Tungsten® Tru-Life Swimbaits.
One look at the price was enough motivation to accelerate the session and process the paperwork.

I do believe that certain lures outperform others, but I also think that confidence is a major factor.
A certain lurre becomes your favorite because it has produced, you go back to it looking for the same results, therefore it is fished more often.
The more time in the water, rather than in the box is naturally going to up its chances of catching fish, thus the qualifying one bait over another.

Myself, I tend to throw my money at rods, reels, and terminal tackle with wreckless abandon and stick to the lures that I feel confident with.


----------



## Ranger Ray

My Wife: How much do one of those thingy's in your tackle box cost.

Me: 50 cent :idea:

Wife: You must have $200.00 stinking dollars tied up in there. 

Me: I think its more like $200.50 dear. You missed the one that fell down to the bottom. :evilsmile


----------

